# insurance and trackers!



## neil reynolds (Apr 6, 2002)

hi fellas,
did your insurance companies insist you had a tracker on your skyline ........mine did!
....neil


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Mine didn't!!!!!

I could only find 3 that would actually insure the car anyway!!


Draxx


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

A-Plan didnt require one... and they were cheap...


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Who are A-Plan?

Got a contact for them??

Cheers Draxx


----------



## neil reynolds (Apr 6, 2002)

*TRACKERS*

I AM WITH DIRECT LINE AND THEY INSIST ON A THATCHAM ALARM AND TRACKER BEFORE THEY WOULD TOUCH A SKYLINE.
..................NEIL


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Funny that as they told me that they DONT insure Jap Imports, and when I said SKYLINE they Said WHAT?????

Bizzare That.....

Draxx


----------



## Simon (Feb 13, 2002)

Yes. Privilege require me to have a tracker as well a CAT 1 alarm, adn TBH even if they didn't, I think I would fit one anyway. It's only £100 a year for the RAC trackstar that I have, and if that means I get my car back if some scum nicks it, then it's money well spent.


----------



## neil reynolds (Apr 6, 2002)

*DIRECT LINE INS*

DRAXX,
THEY ONLY STARTED DOING JAP IMPORTS ABOUT A YEAR AGO AND SAID I WAS ONE OF THEIR FIRST CUSTOMERS.
................NEIL


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

I only rang them last month!!!!

Draxx


----------



## neil reynolds (Apr 6, 2002)

*WHAAAAAAAT!*

YOU GOT ME WORRIED NOW MATE, SERIOUSLY THOUGH I HAVE JUST RENEWED WITH THEM AGAIN!
................NEIL


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

Dunno

Maybe with mine not being a GTST or a GTR they might not have had it on their list or something, maybe confusion with the Call Centre Monkey!!!

Cheers 

Draxx:smokin:


----------



## neil reynolds (Apr 6, 2002)

*MONKEYS*

I THINK THE LAST ONE MAY BE RIGHT COZ I HAVE THE SAME CAR AS YOU EXCEPT 2 DOOR.
...................NEIL


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Direct line quoted me for a non turbo GTS25... but Aplan was still better ad didnt need the Tracker...
Look on the insurance fourum.. and i think i posted the number for A-Plan on there... Ask for Rob... and mention me... could help them find the car...


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

A-Plan...
0845 0711234


----------



## neil reynolds (Apr 6, 2002)

*INS COSTS.*

SO WHAT KIND OF MONEY DOES THIS A/PLAN CHARGE FULLY COMP FOR A GTS NON TURBO?
.........NEIL


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*Insurance*

Guys,
I am insured with Privlege, and they insisted that I have a Cat 1 alarm and Tracker, but will be looking around this time, as they place all Skylines in the same bracket. group 20+. I told them mine was a 2.0 litre non turbo, but they didn't know the difference.

I pays to shop around.


PaulP.


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

Well my car is with directline, not my 1st choice but before the skyline my other car was insured with them and fully piad, so it was cheaper to pay the extra £200 for it. Also directline have had a listing for my car, an r33 gts turbo 2.5 import as it says on my paper work.

They did insist on a tracker and cat 1 and as simon said even if they didn't i would still have one as it gives me that little extra peace of mind, and these days cat 1's and trackers don't cost the earth!


----------



## jrpidgeon (Aug 26, 2001)

Same as Rich with Direct line. They will let you insure the car fully comp, but wont cover it for theft if you don't have a tracker installed - thats what they told me anyway. Direct line is one of the few company that will even look at insurance on an import and below 25.

Jason.


----------



## paul palmer (Jan 8, 2002)

*Insurance*

Jason,
Looks like it depends who you get on the other end of the phone, because my last car was with Direct line, and when I told them that I was changing my car to a Skyline, the person told me that they didn't do Grey import cars!!!. I would have to go through Privilege(their sister company). So there seems to be a conflict of interest here. When I contacted Privilege, they first said that there wasn't a 2.0 litre non turbo Skyline, only a 2.5 litre single turbo Skyline. When I assured them that IT was infact a 2.0 lite Skyline, the person on the phone said that It wouldn't matter anyway as all Skylines were classes in the same group!!!, Why she asked me in the first place what model it was then is behond me if they are all in the same Insurance group, Hence I will be looking further afield this year.

PaulP.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

A-plans quote for my '93 Skyline GTS25 non-turbo- £1532 fully comp, Thatham Cat 2 needed. Im 25 with only 1 years NCD, and no pints... car parked on the drive at night.

Direct line, the only other company to quote me for less than £2000 quoted £1550ish TPFT, Cat 2 + Tracker required - oddly the quote from direct line was only about £70 cheaper than their quote for a GTS-T.


----------



## Rich J (Jul 17, 2001)

Thats high, then again I have almost 5years ncd, cat 1 and tracker as we know by now and I only pay £1000.


----------



## neil reynolds (Apr 6, 2002)

*INSURANCE COSTS.......*

HEY FELLAS,
IT SEEMS IM GETTING A GOOD DEAL THEN .IM A BIT OLDER THAN YOU WITH FULL NO CLAIMS, AND FULLY COMP IM PAYING £800 A YEAR. ( WITH THATCHAM +TRACKER)

..........................HAPPY NEIL.


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

Gits...  If only I didnt dent the companys Vectra... but it was a pile o shite to start with!!!!


----------



## N111GTR (May 4, 2002)

*i'm the cheapest*

i am insured with direct line with 4yncd but i use my dad as the main driver and i only pay 756 pound yes that is seven hundred and fifty six then again i am 31 and my dad is 60


----------



## Elvira (Apr 22, 2002)

Ok.......

Direct Line know what they're doing don't they  not!

I've been with them for 10 years, and changed to Draxx's R32 GTS4 single turbo last week. (I insure his with him named, and he insures mine with me named - he's a tad younger than me so it works out better!!)

They know it's a Jap import.

They wanted a cat 1 and tracker before they'd insure for theft, but will still insure for 3rd party and fire.

Now don't get p1ssed off boys, and say it's because I'm a girl, but it cost me £600!!!! Yes, that's right, SIX HUNDRED POUNDS!!!

I'm 34 (tomorrow), ten years no claims, married (well you know that!!) on an ST10 postcode (Staffs Moorlands - pretty rural).

It does seem to depend on who you talk to, and I seriously hope that they don't take being female into consideration because 1 week out of every 4, I drive like an alien blindfolded halfwit with concrete boots on and a severe case of Terret's syndrome!!!! 

Caroline


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*Tracking devices*

One point to note. Whether insurers require tracking devices or not it should still get you a %age discount. When I had mine fitted I worked it out it would pay for itself in 2.5 years regardless of whether one was needed or not. So seemed like a good idea to me - not to mention the peace of mind factor

John


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

*try this lot*

I tried phoned a guy called Christian at Keith Micheals (now renamed to something I can't remember). They quoted :

2 years NCB - £1750
4 years NCB - £1250
5 years NCB - £1000ish I hope!

I am 25, driving a 95 GTSt living in Milton Keynes. They were by far the best I found. I phoned 32 companies, most went with Norwich Union who quoted over £3000.


----------



## Draxx (Mar 24, 2002)

heysus christ in a blanket!!!!!!

HOW" MUCH?????>>


Si


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

That's what I said a few times down the phone. It seems MK is a bit of a joy riding town. I pointed out that not many joy riders nick Skylines as they don't have as much style as beaten up Novas. 

I also had an accident Jan 2001 which didn't help.


----------



## jimsgill (Dec 28, 2001)

I was quoted £1600-£1800 from most companies for my R34 GTR without tracker but Privelage are insuring me for £1290 with Tracker so I fitted one. Rather get something for my money I thought.

I'm 31 and Privelage gave my 6 years NCD! Nice.


----------

